# Gain Resort



## Judge_Dre (Jan 31, 2009)

I find this illustration by Bigggie so erotic. I've been fascinated by it ever since I first saw it as a teenager. Does anyone know where I can find the story that it illustrates? Is the story as wonderful as the picture? 

View attachment Gain_Resort_by_Bigggie.jpg


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> I find this illustration by Bigggie so erotic. I've been fascinated by it ever since I first saw it as a teenager. Does anyone know where I can find the story that it illustrates? Is the story as wonderful as the picture?



I don't know about a person getting as big as the gal in
the illustration, but the concept of a gain resort, with
feeding, nurturing, and pampering sounds intensely 
erotic:smitten:to me!!!


----------



## Peony (May 24, 2009)

It seems very nice. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------

